# Watts Intelli-sense



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone used these. They are supposed to protect against hose failure etc.
I have never used anything like this, we normally put a trapped pan under the unit but that is not an option here. 
This was proposed by the city inspector.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I installed one, the ho came home and couches were floating in the sunken den, easy sell. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

A pan under a domestic clothes washing machine is a "drip pan".

Not a catastrophy pan. 

A drip pan would be of little to no assistance if the hoses fail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Great units!
We had some problems with the early version, Watts made good with the parts and the problems were over....

The nice feature with those is if there is any water that hits the floor the sensor shuts off the water and the machine itself so you have blown hose protection, clogged drain protection, and leaking washer protection as long as the leak stops once the machine turns off. :thumbup:

An easy sell to condo associations!

Especially when they have the bright idea of requiring FloodSafe washing machine hoses.:furious::furious:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

They are good units. I put one in my house over four years ago. It crapped out after two years, but I think that was due to a power surge. I put a second one in, and it is still working fine.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*np*

so how many times have they done anything? breid.................:rockon:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I installed one, the ho came home and couches were floating in the sunken den, easy sell. :laughing:


Was that before or after you installed it ???


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Was that before or after you installed it ???


:thumbdown:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> :thumbdown:


:laughing: Whats that ... your No Thanks Button :laughing:


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

they work pretty good.I also had problems with early versions. I dont put them in unless someone asks.


----------

